# New ads in the guide :(



## StringFellow (Jan 6, 2012)

I noticed that now there are ads at the bottom of the guide advertising pay per view movies. The ads basically take up one row of the guide at the bottom. I plan on complaining to DIRT and Dish customer service. I hated Direct TV when they did this and now Dish has followed. Why???????? Not to mention Dish pay per view rental fees are higher than most others (ex. Amazon, Etc.).

Because of this I will be boycotting any Dish pay per view movies until these ads are removed or an option is provided to remove these ads. Ads for pay per view now, what's next??

Anyone else annoyed by these ads?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

On the VIP receivers there is a setting to turn off the ads. Have you looked around in the guide settings?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

There should be, Vip receivers disable them under "TV Enhancements". Look for something like this.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

How many places are you going to post this before you just turn the banner off?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Menu > Settings > Guide Settings > EPG Banner /Off


----------

